# Amphibious Motorhome.



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Got half a million quid to spare? Fancy a bit of off-road sailing? How about this?

http://terrawind.com/terrawind.htm

Roger.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*April fool*

I thought it might be April 1st


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Could be useful on one of those naff coastal aires where everyones trying to get a spot by the water. Just drive through, into the sea and drop anchor 100 yards off shore. 

That'll give the French something to talk about


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*North Sea*

Might be good in the absence of Ferries from Newcastle - Norway.

But if you gave me the half a million and the RV, not a chance.

Might be okay for a small lake.

TM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Beware of Pirates at sea!


----------

